
How Esquire magazine is mining its archives - signor_bosco
http://www.niemanlab.org/2015/04/esquire-has-a-cold-how-the-magazine-is-mining-its-archives-with-the-launch-of-esquire-classics/
======
a3n
The Atlantic has (had) a regular Flashbacks feature. It's become difficult to
stumble upon online:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/flshindx.htm](http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/flshindx.htm)

For example:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/flshindx.htm](http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/flshindx.htm)

This is an introduction to two past articles, As We May Think, from the end of
WWII, and The Computers of Tomorrow, from the sixties.

As We May Think is posted to HN at least once a year, and you may as well read
it now. But really, the two articles should be read together.

From the Niemanlab posted article: "In the Times’ innovation report last year,
its authors wrote that it needed to do a better job taking advantage its
massive archives: “We can be both a daily newsletter and a library — offering
news every day, as well as providing context, relevance and timeless works of
journalism.”"

Yes, that's very much what I've been personally struggling to describe, as the
future of an established and respected news outlet. I would refine that a bit,
to be not just a library (of itself), but a consciously curated library, to
which the current world is regularly considered against.

The only thing like that that I can find _easily_ from the Atlantic's front
page is the automatically generated archive. The Flashbacks linked above used
to be more prominent online.

To relegate past articles to a generated archive list is a loss. Every outlet,
particularly outlets like Atlantic and NYT, should have "scholars of
themselves" regularly maintaining and calling on their publishing history.

------
gkop
This is great. While nearly all the other magazines and newspapers are on a
race to the bottom, essentially competing with BuzzFeed and worse, Esquire is
reminding its audience and itself how great it once was and what it should
continue to aim for; it's cementing itself at a higher plane. Wired, are you
paying attention?

~~~
SixSigma
I'm a subscriber to the paper version of a stablemate of wired, World of
Interiors. The only magazine Conde Naste cross sell spams me with is trying to
sell me Wired

------
andrewheins
If you thought this was cool, the new Esquire Classic just launched
([http://classic.esquire.com/](http://classic.esquire.com/)), and Nieman wrote
a new, more current article on it ([http://www.niemanlab.org/2015/09/how-
esquire-built-esquire-c...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2015/09/how-esquire-
built-esquire-classic-a-new-standalone-digital-archive/)).

Disclosure: Helped work on the new Classic site.
([http://cantilever.co/](http://cantilever.co/))

------
Animats
This is a recent magazine thing - recycled news. I just saw a print magazine
at Barnes and Noble with the cover "VE Day - Germany Defeated". Looked like a
current magazine. Recycling is so much cheaper than paying reporters to find
real news.

Esquire had famous writers in its glory days, so they have good content to
recycle. They also used to have cute pinup pictures. Playboy was sort of an
Esquire clone, but with sexier pictures, cutting into Esquire's market share.

------
a3n
> The standalone website launched in late March, with a twist: The full text
> of each story published on Esquire Classics is also sent out in a weekly
> email — the latest evidence that people’s inboxes are gaining appeal as a
> publishing platform.

My reading of NYT _articles_ (as opposed to a page of links to an article,
like their front page) comes from these three avenues:

    
    
      1. Their morning email to me.
      2. Links from HN.
      3. Going to their site directly. I almost never do this.
    

Note that I pay for an online subscription to NYT, but I still almost never go
there directly. I like their article pages, but their link pages are redundant
and messy.

I'll go so far to say that I wouldn't be a NYT subscriber if it hadn't been
for their daily email (free) and HN links. Their general site never made me
feel like I wanted to subscribe.

~~~
roymurdock
I get both the NYT and the Quartz daily briefs in my inbox. I find the Quartz
email to have a) much more relevant/interesting content and b) to be much more
readable with no obnoxious ads. I'm not affiliated with Quartz in any way but
I would suggest you check out their daily brief if you like to consume news
this way.

~~~
a3n
I don't have ads in my NYT emails either. I have adblock in my Thunderbird. :)

------
glinia
One of my favorite articles is from Esquire Classics. About the early days of
the Silicon Valley: [http://classics.esquire.com/wolfe-
noyce/](http://classics.esquire.com/wolfe-noyce/)

------
SixSigma
I was slightly disappointed to find it wasn't about data mining the content.
Still interesting though.

